

Tech support tips for developers - lepunk
http://lepunk.co.uk/tech-support-tips-for-developers/

======
glimmung
Yes, a message reading "Error establishing a database connection" will indeed
keep users, tech support requests - and customers - away.

------
ricardobeat
Title edited, URL dead.

~~~
StavrosK
I managed to read it, I didn't understand if it is meant to be sarcastic or
not.

